# need help with strange hpt (urine) test result



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi I also posted this under ask a pharmacist sorry wasn't sure where it should go. I did an early doctors urine hcg test this am (laboquick 20iu) and got this strange result after about 3-4 mins and it has stayed like this all morning. Would love an opinion if is is a positive, negative or faulty? The control line is a clear straight line and if you look in decent light there is a faint line just under the test part but next to that is a lot of purple?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

K&k,

I would nip out & buy one hun, it obviously appears that there are two lines there but its just strange how the 2nd line is so big & blurred. Only way to be definatley sure is to take another test. I would say it looks promising though! Good luck.x


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

I wish there was somewhere I could nip out to get one, they are a little hard to find where I am living - I will try again maybe in another day or two with the same type of test and check the batch nos are the sameç  They are from a hospital so I am guessing they would be ok.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya KandK,

The ones they use in hospitals are cheap tests - I hate the ones with the lines because you see a line and you think is it a line?!   It can drive you crazy... I'd nip out when you can and buy a clearblue digital then you get a straight answer... 'NOT PREGNANT' or 'PREGNANT'  xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree with Lady. The ones from clinics are cheap naff ones and are prone to play up. Get a good brand,like Clearblue Digital or if you want a HPT with lines, First Responce are good too. Worth traveling out to get one hun, or else you'll be left wondering....x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Definitely buy another one.  I would say it looks positive, but I have never seen a blurred line like that before.

Good luck for retesting.

Stacey
x


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

Just to update the biochemist at the hospital took a look at it and has never seen it before either and wanted a copy of the picture to contact the company who sells them, apparently they use them all the time at the hospital and never had any probs so far.  I tested next morning and got a clear BFN so obviously it was a faulty test.  Will test again in 2 days as I am still quite early - it was 9dp3dt when the 2nd test was done so   for a better result next time, third time lucky?


----------

